# JL W0v3 10 " enclosure question...



## Ksponberg (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a JL W0V3 10 inch sub..JL recommends a sealed box depth of 9 inches and interior volume of .65 cu. ft. My box depth is only 6 inches, but he int. volume is around .65 cu. ft. Does the 3 inch difference in depth affect sound quality? there is only about an inch between the woofer and rear of box. thanks for any advice


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

No problem. You're good.


----------

